# SMALL INEXPENSIVE LATHE



## Drcal (May 23, 2014)

I am looking for a small inexpensive lathe because I want to experiment with a lathe stand.  Back problems are making it necessary for me to sit while turning.  I hope to spring for a sit down lathe @$4,000 to $7,000 eventually, but now thanks to the help of some IAP members,  I want to try and build a stand for a mini.  I have a great lathe but do not want to mess with it by retrofitting it just yet.

I thought I could try playing with something small and inexpensive- like under $400.   I don't want a Harbor Freight because *the one thing I have to have is #2 MT.*

Any thoughts on an small, inexpensive decent lathe???

Carmen


----------



## low_48 (May 23, 2014)

Craigslist may be your only option at that budget and not wanting to buy from HF.


----------



## Edgar (May 23, 2014)

Rockler has the Excelsior mini-lathe for $300. I bought mine for $200 last year when they had it on sale. It does go on sale from time to time, but even at full price it might fit your budget. It is MT2 and I've been quite satisfied with mine.
Excelsior 5-Speed Mini Lathe, MC-1018 - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## PSNCO (May 23, 2014)

Rikon 70-100 is on sale for $300 at Woodcraft


----------



## thewishman (May 23, 2014)

Buy RIKON Mini Lathe Model 70-100 at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 23, 2014)

Rikon is right in the money or spend a little more fir the nova comet vs.  

FYI: the larger harbor freight mini is all mt2


----------



## Jim Burr (May 23, 2014)

There is more info on this in the search function than should be displayed in this thread...try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 23, 2014)

I have the Harbor Freight 5 speed 1/2 HP it has #2MT on both head and tail stock and has a 1" X 8TPI spindle. I'm really happy with it. I got it when it was on sale and I had a 25% off coupon, My final cost was about $155.00. http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html


----------



## Edgar (May 23, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> I have the Harbor Freight 5 speed 1/2 HP it has #2MT on both head and tail stock and has a 1" X 8TPI spindle. I'm really happy with it. I got it when it was on sale and I had a 25% off coupon, My final cost was about $155.00. Benchtop Wood Lathe - 5 Speed



And I believe that one is the same as Rockler's Excelsior - just a different color & label. And FWIW, the HF unit has a much better user manual than Rockler's version,


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2014)

I have the same HF lathe as Dan and it is great.  The Bed extension for the Rockler lathe is a bolt on if you want it longer.

Ray


----------



## UCLAJediKnight (May 30, 2014)

I have the same the HF lathe.  No complaints. A great first lathe. Great value.


----------



## sbell111 (May 31, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> There is more info on this in the search function than should be displayed in this thread...try it, you'll like it.



You really have become that guy.


----------

